# betta changing colour.



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

my betta fish are changing colour, it seems like it happens with moods, like when they are afraid possibly? I can see it more in my females. my one female specifically (my first girl) was red in the pet store tank and then looked different (dull) then i brought her home, I noticed some very small red patches at the bottom of her fins. When I put the 2 new females in with her (bought from same store) a few days later, she went REALLY red! what does this mean?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

When they get stressed most the time they lose color.They also get barred.Was the female flareing when you added the other female?I hope its not a male pk you got by mistake.


----------

